# Discuss: World's Best Skyscraper



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

This _is_ the forum for general discussion about skyscrapers, but there aren't any threads about the best skyscrapers. I've seen threads about colorful skyscrapers, old skyscrapers, and funny skyscrapers, but not best skyscrapers. So I created this thread for discussions about the best skyscrapers.

You are encouraged to post photos to support your argument points! (Didn't someone once say, "A picture is worth a thousand words"?)

I'll start with the Sears Tower in Chicago:
Sears Tower Stands Tall by Christopher Moffatt, on Flickr


Sears Tower ss [Copyrighted free use], by Photo taken in 1998 by Wikipedia user Soakologist. No rights claimed or reserved. (From enwiki.), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

The Chrysler Building is the best skyscraper in the world, I have no doubt:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^Excellent! The Chrysler Building is definitely worthy of being posted here.

*John Hancock Center*, Chicago:

John Hancock Center - Chicago [CC BY-SA 4.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)], by OmidGul (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons

The X-bracing is very original.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

I love Messeturm, but Chrysler and ESB are my favorite

Messeturm by Nihil Baxter007, auf Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Just an enlargement of a photo I posted earlier:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Bank of America Center*, Houston:

Bank of America Center Houston 1 [CC BY 2.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0)], by Jim Porter from Houston, usa (bank of america center), from Wikimedia Commons


Bank of America Center (Houston) [Public domain], by PSE02 at en.wikipedia (Transferred from en.wikipedia by SreeBot), from Wikimedia Commons

Bank of America Center by Iván Abrego, on Flickr

Very interesting shape!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

maybe it's time to re-do the best supertall cup in the vs series. I think Shanghai Tower, for example, could give the Chrysler Building a run for its money.


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ I think we better wait for the Kingdom tower to complete... then it will be the clash of the titans... KT vs burj Khalifah, Ping an vs ST and the iconic midgets Chrysler vs PTT


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^My, my, we are getting new skyscrapers too fast for my very old brain to keep track. (My brain is quite young among humans, but compared to the modern world of skyscrapers, it is extremely old.)


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Tomorrow Square*, Shanghai:

Tomorrow Square [CC BY-SA 2.5 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.5)], by Baycrest (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons
Author: Baycrest - Wikipedia user - CC-BY-SA-2.5


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Zhuhai St Regis


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Of course, the Empire State Building deserves a mention:
Empire State Building at sunset by Stephen Gregory, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

This is an interesting one:

*West Tower (Liverpool):*

West Tower, Liverpool - from Bath Street [CC BY-SA 3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], by Rept0n1x (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons

"The emigrants" and West Tower, Liverpool by David Humphrey, on Flickr


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

After having seen them in Person, the Petronas Tower became my favourite skyscrapers. There's nothing like them. The steel facade makes them very special. They look like they are not from this world.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Original *One World Trade Center* and *Two World Trade Center*:

World Trade Center, New York City - aerial view (March 2001) [GFDL (http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html), CC-BY-SA-3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/) or CC BY-SA 2.5-2.0-1.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.5-2.0-1.0)], by Jeffmock (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


Twin Towers-NYC [Public domain], by Carol M. Highsmith *





Alternative names

Birth name: Carol Louise McKinney
Artist name: Carol M. Highsmith
Carol McKinney Highsmith


Description

American photographer



Date of birth
18 May 1946



Location of birth
Leaksville, North Carolina



Work period
1981-


Work location
*United States of America


Authority control




VIAF: 84615840
ISNI: 0000 0001 2141 8199
ULAN: 500251255
LCCN: n88121701
NLA: 35418179
WorldCat, from Wikimedia Commons

One World Trade Center is the one with the antenna.


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I've always loved Royal Bank Plaza in Toronto. It would get more attention if it were taller. There's real gold in every panel of glass. Besides looking great it acts as a good insulator so it's not just for decoration. The interior lobby might be even more impressive.









Courtesy of theluxonomist









Courtesy of robertoportolese









Courtesy of oxfordproperties


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

wespje1990 said:


>


The sign wasn't there back then . . . . Looked much better.


----------



## goodybear (Dec 5, 2015)

Maybe not the best but certainly very unique and interesting. Both are located in Singapore and I have seen them myself, and they look amazing!

The Pinnacle @ Duxton








http://s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/www.theedgeproperty.com/s3fs-public/editor/sg/BLD_PINNACLE_DUXTON_01_BT.JPG
This is actually a public housing project consisting of 7 connected 50 story skyscrapers with two 500 meters long skygardens located on the 26 and 50 floors respectively.

Marina Bay Sands








https://www.peri.com/.imaging/xl/dam/4eb0b9be-b46e-4118-b5e9-51b7030f461f/87546/marina-bay-sands-the-american-las-vegas-sands-corporation-is-the-owner-of-the-complex-the-highly-visible-hotel-towers.jpg








http://www.marinabaysands.com/content/dam/singapore/marinabaysands/master/main/home/sands-skypark/frequently-asked-questions/faq_banner.jpg


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Shanghai at night


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

ESB, Sears Tower and Shanghai World Financial Center are my all time favorites, but obviously I love many skyscrapers


----------



## Alex The Chicagoan (Jul 1, 2017)

Either the John Hancock Center for it's beautiful crown of lights and tall antennas, 








https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170815/a9b7808a63df7ac29a944122883bb295.jpg[

The Trump International Hotel and Tower in Chicago for it's beautiful and futuristic design right next to the Chicago River, 

[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170815/fdf25e3a9ec736797398a7dd6c20b372.jpg

Or the Willis Tower for it's impressive height and revolutionary design that makes it a very unique building.

P.S. I do not own any of the images provided above


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

^^spectacular photo!!!


----------



## Edy's (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

This is very hard, but if I had to choose one skyscraper it would be the Bank of China tower in Hong Kong. :cheers:


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Whenever I see these two behemoth, the theme "magical castles in the sky" always pop up in my mind. There are many great towers in the world, but few are as magical as the Petronas twins illuminating the night sky of Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

by Sam

IMG_7506e by Alvin Poh, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

At the moment i really love the Maha Nakhon in BKK.
Awesome design, looks like a glitch in the matrix


----------



## bumbledah. (Apr 25, 2017)

*432 PARK AVENUE : MIDTOWN MANHATTAN , NEW YORK ( 2015 ) [ 425.5 m ]*

"Manhattan has been compelled to expand skyward because of the absence of any other direction in which to grow. This, more than any other thing, 
is responsible for its physical majesty. It is to the nation what the white church spire is to the village-the visible symbol of aspiration and faith, 
the white plume saying that the way is up."

- E.B. White


Sunset on 432 Park Avenue by Jean-Luc Riedo, on Flickr


432 Park Avenue - New York City by Frederic Hutter, on Flickr


Emerging Midtown Skyline by Tony Shi, on Flickr


432 Park Avenue by Giovanni Ametrano, on Flickr


Fog & Central Park by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


lowest and highest... by John Moyers, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Shanghai Tower, World Financial Center, Jin Mao Tower (Shanghai)



The three towers by Tilmann, auf Flickr


Shanghai Tower, Jin Mao Tower & Shanghai World Financial Center in Pudong in Shanghai, China by mbphillips, auf Flickr


View from the Shanghai Tower Observation Deck by Tilmann, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Chow Tai Fook Centre, Guangzhou IFC (Guangzhou)*


China: Guangzou skyline by Graham Hart, auf Flickr

*Chow Tai Fook Centre*

Guangzhou CTF Finance Centre by Nazar Leskiw, auf Flickr

*Pearl River Tower*

Guangzhou by xinhui song, auf Flickr


GuangZhou new city by Andrey Samsonov, auf Flickr


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Timeless architecture, art deco at its best. 
*








*Elegant, beautiful, braking new engineering grounds. 
*








All photos from wiki.


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

bumbledah. said:


> *432 PARK AVENUE : MIDTOWN MANHATTAN , NEW YORK ( 2015 ) [ 425.5 m ]*


You were supposed to wait until April Fool's to post this


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

> INSPIRATION IS OFTEN mystifying, but this is especially weird: the exterior of 432 Park Avenue, the new luxury condo tower and tallest residential building in the Western Hemisphere, was inspired by a trash can. For a building that’s been panned by the media as “a genuine clunker,” the layup joke is almost too obvious.











https://www.wired.com/2015/06/nycs-1-3b-supertall-skyscraper-inspired-trash-can/


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Evolution tower Moscow


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Bakrie Tower, Jakarta*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BZghFXZh9Uk/?taken-by=16district









https://www.instagram.com/p/BVn_o-Rlx9w/?tagged=bakrietower









https://www.instagram.com/p/BZLSAUxgwJp/?tagged=bakrietower









https://www.instagram.com/p/BZiKh7XAqv0/?tagged=bakrietower


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Bakrie is just stunning!

Personally:
These two:
Bank of China Tower Hong Kong
Jin Mao Shanghai

The rest:
Petronas Twins Kuala Lumpur
Burj Al Arab Dubai
Taipei 101 Taipei
Trump Tower Chicago
Absolute World Mississauga
Carbide and Carbon Chicago
Chrysler Building NYC
SWFC Shanghai

So many beautiful towers!


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Your favorite skyscrapers in the world*

*My (10 and 9,5 pts.):*

*Chrysler Building*









*Tribune Tower*









*Carbide and Carbon Building*









*American Radiator Building*









*Two Prudential Plaza*









*Trump International Hotel and Tower*









*Marina City I and II*









*Aqua*









*The Bow*









*Torre Reforma*









*HSBC Building*









*Tokyo Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower*









*Shanghai World Financial Center*









*Shanghai Tower*









*MahaNakhon-The Ritz Carlton Residences*









*Patronas Towers*









*Oasia Hotel Downtown*









*Burj Khalifa*









*Burj al Arab*









*Bahrain World Trade Centre*









*The Leadenhall Building*









*Lakhta Center*









*Evolution*









*MesseTurm*









*Turning Torso*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*9 pts.:*

*Empire State Building*









*Woolworth Building*









*40 Wall Street*









*Willis Tower*









*John Hancock Center*









*Taipei 101*









*Two International Finance Centre*









*Bank of China Tower*









*Capital Market Authority Headquarters*


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

My favorite skylines are this two:



But also like Chicago and NY Skyline.....


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

thomyorke26 said:


> My favorite skylines are this two:
> 
> 
> But also like Chicago and NY Skyline.....


Not skyline, but individual skyscraper(-s), mate.


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

RokasLT said:


> Not skyline, but individual skyscraper(-s), mate.


Yeap, what i was thinking, sorry if i didnt see the "skyscraper" word, instead of skyline..

totally undertand....


well, pretty much love the Empire state, the CN Tower, the Hancock tower, Sears Tower, Chrysler Building n so on........


in Mexico we also have great skyscrapers, this is one of them n is located in the city called Monterrey, which is the second biggest and important city over Mexico country...


this is called the Pavillion M..

EL Pabellón M.


its height its around 217meters up.


----------



## dendenden (Mar 9, 2015)

I can look at St Mary's axe all day. It is the faberge egg of skyscrapers.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Just one favorite, guys?*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

thomyorke26 said:


> in Mexico we also have great skyscrapers, this is one of them n is located in the city called Monterrey, which is the second biggest and important city over Mexico country...


As you can see, l love *Torre Reforma* from Mexico city. :banana:


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

RokasLT said:


> As you can see, l love *Torre Reforma* from Mexico city. :banana:







Yes, i´ve already saw the photo up there.

mine too, is one of the best skyscrapers ever seen......






Credits to some user from google images.


----------



## scraper2293 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Top 10*

*1. Twin Towers, World Trade Center* (RIP)









*2. 70 Pine Street *









*3. Empire State Building*









*4. Chrysler Building*








*
5. Scotia Plaza*









*6. Willis Tower*









*7. International Financial Centre*









*8. 40 Wall Street*
NorthExpo by Jack Berman, on Flickr

*9. 20 Exchange Place*









*10. Woolworth Building*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

agile corporation, guangzhou, 190m








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585518

leatop plaza, guangzhou, to the left









Untitled by iftab khaliq, on Flickr[


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

I always thought the Sears Tower was badass looking (at least from most angles) and is just huge in person. The WTC and Taipei 101 get the glory for their similar ~1,700' pinnacles but the Sears never does because the CTBUH (based out of Chicago unbelievably) is silly. It was arguably the world's tallest until the Burj Khalifa came along. 

Others would be (just to name a few)...

John Hancock Center
Shanghai World Financial Centre
Two International Finance Centre
Chrysler Building
Jin Mao Tower
Empire State Building
Burj Khalifa
WTC (New and old)
AON Center (Chicago)
Vista tower
Trump Tower Chicago
Steinway Tower
Bank Of China Tower
Lakhta Center
Citicorp Center NY
Woolworth Building


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Friendly reminder to search for similar topics before opening a new one. threads merged.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Landmark 81, Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam, 1,500ft


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

To all these excellent choices which I agree with I would like to add these very unusual skyscrapers:

Houston Bank of America Centre 240 metres










Pittsburgh PPG Centre 194 metres










Pittsburgh Gulf Tower 177 metres










Toronto TD Centre, cluster of towers (original and oldest cluster in centre) 223 metres, 183 metres and 128 metres


----------



## John Nicollet Mall (May 5, 2012)

Wells Fargo Center by Cesar Pelli, and The IDS Center by Phillip Johnson in downtwon Minneapolis:


----------



## TobiasR (Nov 19, 2007)

Baccarat Hotels and Residences NYC

Perhaps my favorite modern building.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

My favorite building in the UAE (ADNOC HQ)

ADNOC HQ by Hans Permana, on Flickr

from this elevation , it looks AMAZING !!
ADNOC HQ from Emirates Palace Abu Dhabi by Seb, on Flickr

ADNOC HQ by John Gousas, on Flickr


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

one of my favorites that hasn't been mentioned yet is Zifeng Tower


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Petronas Twin Towers*


Traders Hotel Kuala Lumpur by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, auf Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Crown Hotel Sydney - 271m * (Arguably the best skyscraper in Australia)


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Salesforce Tower (San Francisco). So thicc, like a good dicc


SF Night M2P-8 by Thomas Rosencrantz, trên Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Certainly not the tallest but Telus Sky is possibly my favourite skyscraper.


Telus Sky, Calgary
















_Tiguan_ (u/_Tiguan_) - Reddit








Aerial Photo | Telus Sky, Calgary


Aerial photo of Telus Sky in downtown Calgary, Alberta.




www.stockaerialphotos.com


----------

